# Help identify Creatures



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

It`s been a very long 1 month now that i have had my 10g nano SW tank curing and cycling.

Parameters are:
GH +240KH
PH 7.5
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 20 ppm

I was about to look into getting some fish clown most likely

But i found these...Flea like translucent bugs, that have been also been making tunnels in my sand.
Any idea what they are and if there pest or dangerous to fish


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I think this is what you are talking about I have millions, they are food for some fish. I think over all they are not a bad thing and scavenge aro9und the tank.

Are amphipods Good for a Saltwater Aquarium?


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

They are various types of pods - an integral part of a reef ecosystem:
Melev's Reef - Visual Identification


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

I think you should recheck and ajust your ph (7.5)
before adding fish. Ph should be around 8 to 8.4. You can use buffer up.
Man I am actually trying to get more pods in my system to keep my mandarin dragonet happy.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes those are the buggers  ,

Great to have learned something new this morning! TY


----------

